# Some of my Mantids and Enclosures



## CoolMantid (Feb 18, 2012)

Sub-Adult Female Violin

http://i1053.photobucket.com/albums/s468/Hertarem45/079.jpg

Sub-Adult Male Violin

http://i1053.photobucket.com/albums/s468/Hertarem45/065.jpg

Violin Enclosure with Fern

http://i1053.photobucket.com/albums/s468/Hertarem45/098.jpg

Thanks (I hope these load)

-Alex


----------



## Bryce08 (Feb 18, 2012)

nice, not seen a picture of the nano tanks, i love my exo terras


----------



## CoolMantid (Feb 18, 2012)

Cool Chinese ooth cup I bought from my local garden store

http://i1053.photobucket.com/albums/s468/Hertarem45/099.jpg


----------



## CoolMantid (Feb 18, 2012)

Sub-Adult Female Hierodula majuscula

http://i1053.photobucket.com/albums/s468/Hertarem45/037.jpg


----------



## CoolMantid (Feb 18, 2012)

All my mantis cups

http://i1053.photobucket.com/albums/s468/Hertarem45/102.jpg

Full view of my mantis area of my room

http://i1053.photobucket.com/albums/s468/Hertarem45/104.jpg


----------



## agent A (Feb 18, 2012)

Kewl!!!


----------



## gripen (Feb 18, 2012)

nice cages! those violins arnt sub-adult though...


----------



## Bryce08 (Feb 18, 2012)

the first pic maybe sub adult....the 2nd one is def not a sub adult


----------



## mmmantis (Feb 18, 2012)

The male might be pre sub as at sub it would have quite thick antennae


----------



## itzjustjeff (Feb 18, 2012)

Nice to see another person with a planted nano!


----------



## CoolMantid (Feb 19, 2012)

About the violins. I am not sure of there age but they have some nice wing buds so I will say Pre-sub


----------



## CoolMantid (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks to you all!


----------



## Rick (Feb 19, 2012)

Pics aren't showing up!


----------



## CoolMantid (Feb 19, 2012)

Why?! Can someone give me the link to the -how to show pictures post- I thought I was doing everything right????


----------



## Rick (Feb 19, 2012)

Hertarem45 said:


> Why?! Can someone give me the link to the -how to show pictures post- I thought I was doing everything right????


I see links now. Before there was nothing.


----------



## sinensispsyched (Feb 19, 2012)

I've got an aloe vera too!

The only thing is, it's dead!


----------



## CoolMantid (Feb 19, 2012)

It is actually not Aloe. its a succulent that is an indoor plant because they like dry conditions. Aloe would die indoors. Not sure of the exact name though.

Rick-

I found the post about how to upload pictures and made a photobucket account

Thanks to you all... again


----------

